# Sturgeon trip in May?



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I am planning a 3 day sturgeon fishing trip the last week of may or first week of june. I don't have any details yet but it will be a sturgeon only trip. Probably camp right on the waters edge or close to it. I have a good amount of experience fishing for them and can ALMOST promise you will hook into one. It might be a 5 fish weekend or a 50 fish weekend, I have had both several dozen times. I plan on taking my 12' boat to fight the larger fish out in the river instead of breaking them off on the rock walls. It will cost you a 3-day ID license(around $25 i think), probably around $25 for bait, $25 or $30 for gear(swivels, hooks, and sinkers) and your share of gasoline. You can get a cheap combo/spinning outfit for around $45 or $50 for these fish. Food will be on you. I will take a cooler of sandwich stuff and a bunch of hot dogs. There is a restaurant 7 miles from the hole that has excellent meals including the best sturgeon on the planet for about $25 for the dinner. There is also a hotel there if you prefer. It is a 4 hour drive to the water. We will stop in Twin Falls for bait and gear. Plan on leaving around 6 am on a friday morning and coming home on sunday around noon. I can take another 2 people in my truck with all of our gear. If you want to go or have questions shoot me a pm. If my spots fill up and more want to go, we can arrange another vehicle. and probably another person or 2. I have had several pm's asking if i was planning a trip this spring. I cannot remember who they were from so i am putting it up here.

P.S. The hole we will be fishing quite a bit has fish up to 10' long with the average of about 3' or 4'. 1/10 will be 6', and 1/50 will be 8'+. My best in this hole is 9' even. There are other places that are hard to fish but have larger fish on average. It will be a trip to remember. 8)


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Nobody? Come on, i had like 8 pm's from people wanting to go :roll:


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

I may be interested in taking that trip. I know where your going and would like to try that spot again.

Did you know 'Jim" had moved to Twin Falls? I'm pretty sure we could get him to come out and play too, but he'll probably go home for the nights.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah, i talked to him about 3 weeks ago or so.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Talked to him last week, he had just returned from a steelhead trip to Orfino on the Clearwater. Said he landed 3.
Let me know more about a trip in May.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey Brody I will take one of those seats. Thanks man!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Sturgeon trip in May? Truck is full*

Truck is full!
If more people want to go, we can see how many there are and get something set up. 8)


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I want to go but would have to join you on Saturday I can take a few guys up with me as well. PM sent ...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

If anyone needs sturgeon sinkers, I have tons of 6oz and 8oz I will never use. 

PM me if interested.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> If anyone needs sturgeon sinkers, I have tons of 6oz and 8oz I will never use.
> 
> PM me if interested.


PM sent


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Bump
Anybody else? The dates will be form 5/28-5/30. I changed them to allow more people to make it.


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

I want to go I just need to see what I have going on that weekend.

I will send you a PM when I know for sure.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I want to go but you scheduled it for memorial day weekend that is a tough one.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> I want to go but you scheduled it for memorial day weekend that is a tough one.


I did not know that. I guess i will move it again.


----------

